# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون تقسيط القروض الزراعية في سوريا

## الزينالزين

*[warning]null[/warning]تقسيط في القروض الزراعية وإعفاء من الفوائد والغرامات**القانون رقم 57 ‏ للعام 2002*رئيس الجمهورية 
بناء على أحكام الدستور ‏ 
وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ 23/8/1423 هجري و29/10/2002 ميلادي، يصدر ما يلي: ‏ 
المادة /1/: ‏ 
أ ­ تقسط أرصدة القروض الزراعية قصيرة الأجل الممنوحة من قبل المصرف الزراعي التعاوني بالموسم الشتوي 2001­ 2002 لتمويل الزراعات البعلية: قمح، شعير، حمص، عدس، غير المسددة والمستحقة الأداء خلال عام 2002 وكذلك القروض القصيرة الأجل المؤجلة من عام 2001 إلى عام 2002 والقروض الممنوحة لتمويل الموسم الشتوي 1999­2000 عن طريق المصرف الزراعي التعاوني والمؤسسة العامة لإكثار البذار غير المسددة ولنفس الزراعات السابقة وكذلك الديون المتبقية من القسط الأول من الديون المشمولة بالقانون رقم 2 لعام 2000 والمستحقة الأداء بعام 2001 وغير المسددة والديون المتبقية من القسط الثاني من الديون المشمولة بالقانون رقم 2 لعام 2000 والمستحقة الأداء بعام 2002 وغير المسددة باستثناء ما يعود منها للزراعات المروية. ‏ 
وذلك لمدة خمس سنوات بأقساط سنوية متساوية يستحق القسط الأول منها بتاريخ 1/8/2003م. ‏ 
ب­ تعفى القروض الزراعية المذكورة أعلاه والمشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون من الفوائد ومن غرامات وفوائد التأخير المستحقة عليها والتي ستستحق حتى غاية 31/12/2002 وتعتبر الفوائد وغرامات وفوائد التأخير المدفوعة سدادا لاصل القرض ولا يحق للمدين استرداد ما تم تسديده زيادة عن اصل القرض. ‏ 
ج­ تسري الفائدة على القروض المشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون اعتبارا من 1/1/2003 وفق النسب المعمول بها لدى المصرف الزراعي التعاوني بالنسبة للقروض المتوسطة الأجل. ‏ 
د­ يتم التقسيط لهذه القروض بالضمانات السابقة نفسها ويبقى المدينون ‏ 
جميعهم اصلاء أو كفلاء أو ضامنون احتياطيون وورثتهم، ملتزمين بتعهداتهم السابقة. ‏ 
المادة /2/: ‏ 
لا يسري تقسيط القروض المنصوص عليها في المادة /1/ الفقرة(أ) من هذا القانون على باقي الأقساط غير المستحقة والمقسطة بالقانون رقم 2 لعام 2000 وكذلك لا يسري على القروض المجدولة سابقا بقرارات صادرة عن مجلس إدارة المصرف الزراعي التعاوني. ‏ 
المادة /3/: ‏ 
توقف الإجراءات القضائية وتنفيذ الأحكام القضائية المبرمة وتسترد خلاصتها بحق المدينين بالنسبة للديون التي جرى تقسيطها والمشار إليها بالمادة /1/ الفقرة (أ) من هذا القانون وتستأنف هذه الإجراءات وتنفيذ الأحكام بحق المدينين الذين يخلون بالتزاماتهم المتعلقة بالقروض المشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون. ‏ 
المادة /4/: ‏ 
كل من يتخلف عن تسديد أي قسط في السنة التي يستحق فيها يفقد حقه في الاستفادة من أحكام هذا القانون ويعتبر التقسيط ملغى ويلاحق لتسديد رصيد الدين المترتب عليه «أصل وفوائد وتوابع» وفق الأحكام القانونية النافذة إلا إذا كان التخلف عن التسديد بسبب كوارث طبيعية تقدرها إدارة المصرف الزراعي التعاوني. ‏ 
المادة /5/: ‏ 
يصدر وزيرا الاقتصاد والتجارة الخارجية والزراعة والإصلاح الزراعي التعليمات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون. ‏ 
المادة /6/: ‏ 
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية. ‏ 
*دمشق في 29/8/1423 هجري . ‏* 
*  4/11/2002 ميلادي. ‏* 
*   رئيس الجمهورية ‏* 
*      بشار الأسد*

----------

